# Why is my horse FARTING in my FACE!?



## DakotaNZ (Jun 22, 2016)

LOL....they all do that! All of my horses wait till I'm nice and close with hoof in hand then let one rip in my face. I used to work as a trekking guide too and dealt with loads of horses and they nearly all would do this, no idea why though, probably just relaxed.


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

It is likely just the act of picking up the hoof that promotes gastrointestinal movement, placing pressure on areas that require a release of gasses in order to maintain comfort.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

It's like a yoga fart...


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Yep, seems like they almost all do that, almost every time. It has to be a reflex or something. I wouldn't take it too personally!

You could have worse luck. My old horse pooped at least once EVERY TIME I had her in the barn aisle for anything. EVERY time. Sometimes two or even three times if she was in the cross ties for a long grooming session. Aaaugghh!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's because you're special!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Ah. Horses and their juvenile sense of humor. They're tremendous jackwagons.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Psht at least your head is down by the hooves ... Thunder waits until I'm handling his tail and putting the crupper on, with my face about a foot from his dock, and then he lets one rip. Every. Single. Time.

-- Kai


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

I burst into laughter when I saw the thread title and read these posts...
Teeves nor Ellie have farted when I was behind them or doing their feet... Maybe I'm special.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I had a horse poop in my hair while I was cleaning out hooves once. I now know to keep one eye on that butthole while I'm working back there! 

It's just a reflex from lifting up their hind legs and putting pressure on their gastrointestinal system.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

You found the fart lever! Congratulations!


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Yep, mine do it too. Maybe not every time, but at least half the time.

I also have one that stress poops. The last time the vet was out, we needed a fecal sample. I just untied the other two and took them outside out of sight, and within a minute we had a nice fresh sample. The vet thought it was hysterical.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

Be honest now, if someone was messing with your feet.......wouldn't you?

As for the fecal sample. Put them in a freshly cleaned trailer. Under a minute every time!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a cross-tie pooper too! Seriously, every time. 

Here he is looking properly ashamed of himself...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnhappyHacker (Dec 30, 2017)

haha mine will poop almost every time I want to canter in the school, she's got to lighten the load for such speeds


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

'Cause he loves you, that's why. You should smell like horses, he's just helping!  

I figure with my buddy, he's not pooping in the aisle, it's fine. (on the other hand, in my various jobs, I've smelled some truly putrid things, and a horse fart is pretty low on the list, so I may not be the best person to commiserate with.)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Why does your horse fart in your face? It's universal, one of every horses favorite things to do. I also think that they have a smile on their faces when they do it.


----------



## nick2563 (Feb 15, 2021)

golondrina said:


> Every time I groom my horse she purposely waits till I bend over to clean her back hooves...and then...pufffffff..!! Both sides. Saving it for each foot?
> 
> What the???
> 
> ...


maybe she has gas or she might want to sit on you


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Mod Note: 

Please make an effort to check the dates of any thread you are considering replying to. Those in the Recommended Reading section are just that - recommended for reading not for replying as those threads are the older dusty threads from years prior and many of the members are no longer active nor seeking advice any longer on that topic.


----------

